# Z5500 Anschlüsse - neu: suche 5.1-Lösung bis 1000€



## MiniMitMit (26. August 2010)

*Z5500 Anschlüsse - neu: suche 5.1-Lösung bis 1000€*

Guten Abend liebe Leser ,

Ich habe mir vor, das Logitech z5500 Soundsystem für mein kleines Heimkino ( besitze im Moment nur 2.1 Boxen) zu kaufen.
Allerdings bin ich mir unsicher in Bezug auf die Anschlüsse.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher , ob ich Adapter etc. kaufen muss.
Das TV-Gerät ( LG FullHD; Name entfallen) besitzt hinten einen mit Audio In ( RGB / DVI) und einen Audio Out ( sthet optical digital audio out dran) beschrifteten Anschluss. 
Was muss ich also nachkaufen?
Blue Rays schaue ich übrigens über die PS3, die mit einem HDMI Anschluss mit dem TV verbunden ist.

Ich kann in der Dunkelheit gerade keine Fotos von dem Tv-Gerät machen , da ich nur meine Handy Kamera in dieser Wohnung habe.
Ich möchte nur sicher gehen, was ich nachkaufen muss.
Eine Anlage , die ausgepackt wird und nicht funktioniert, ist deprimierend


----------



## thysol (26. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse*

Ich kann dir eigentlich fuer Heimkino nicht dass Z5500 empfehlen. Hol dir lieber einen 5.1 Receiver und passive Boxen.


----------



## MiniMitMit (26. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse*

Sie sollten auch für Partys-> PC taugen


----------



## thysol (26. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse*



MiniMitMit schrieb:


> Sie sollten auch für Partys-> PC taugen



Heute Abend bin ich zu Muede aber Morgen kann ich mal kucken was mann dir sinnvolles zusammenstellen kann. Wie ist denn dein Budget?


----------



## MiniMitMit (26. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse*

offen.
eigentlich
aber ich fand die 300 euro als abiturient schon happig ( amazon angebot)
und mit nem 150 euro job im monat schmerzt sowas schon.
also vll 500.
wenns nen großen unterschied ausmacht bis 1000


----------



## thysol (26. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse*



MiniMitMit schrieb:


> offen.
> eigentlich
> aber ich fand die 300 euro als abiturient schon happig ( amazon angebot)
> und mit nem 150 euro job im monat schmerzt sowas schon.
> ...



Ok, dann kucke ich mal Morgen was mann damit so machen kann.


----------



## MiniMitMit (26. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse*

Ich bedanke mich
Aber ne Frage: Gegen wieviel Uhr?
Am Wochenende das Teil haben wäre gut


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse*

Also, WENN Du das Geld ~1000€ aufbringen kannst und nicht unbedingt der PC in 5.1 mit dran soll (geht auch, ist aber ggf. mit ner neuen Soundkarte verbunden), dann nimm in Gottes Namen wirklich lieber nen Receiver + Boxen 

zur Not reicht es auch, wenn Du nen Receiver für 300-400€ nimmst zB von Yamaha oder Onkyo und erstmal nur 150-250€ Boxen zB von Teufel dranmachst, das klingt trotzdem besser als die z5500. Oder gleich in die vollen und rel. gute Boxen kaufen für 600€, solche Teile behältst Du dann auch unter Garantie 10 Jahre oder länger. Nicht so wie PC-Boxen, wo man oft nach maximal 3-4 jahren neue "braucht". 

Bei Boxen kenn ich mich aber nicht so aus, vor allem die preiwerteren von Teufel sind halt auf jeden Fall gut für ihren Preis, aber für 600-700€ kann man sicher auch was besseres bekommen. 


Meine Stereoanlage war damals auch "teuer" für mich als Schüler, hab ich fast ein Jahr abbezahlt inkl. Weihnachts+Geburtstagsgeld: Boxen 900DM, Verstärker 400DM, CD-Player 150DM - allein am "DM" merkst Du schon: ich hab die schon sehr lange. Die tut seit ca. 17 Jahren ihren Dienst und klingt immer noch besser als die Anlagen von Kumpels, die mir stolz ihre neue 250€-Stereoanlage oder 300€-5.1-Anlage präsentieren  

Grad bei billigem 5.1 hast Du oft nur "wumms" und (übertrieben gesagt) null Klang, so wie ne Frau wie Riesenglocken, aber nem Gesicht wie hingeschissen


----------



## MiniMitMit (26. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, WENN Du das Geld ~1000€ aufbringen kannst und nicht unbedingt der PC in 5.1 mit dran soll (geht auch, ist aber ggf. mit ner neuen Soundkarte verbunden), dann nimm in Gottes Namen wirklich lieber nen Receiver + Boxen
> 
> zur Not reicht es auch, wenn Du nen Receiver für 300-400€ nimmst zB von Yamaha oder Onkyo und erstmal nur 150-250€ Boxen zB von Teufel dranmachst, das klingt trotzdem besser als die z5500. Oder gleich in die vollen und rel. gute Boxen kaufen für 600€, solche Teile behältst Du dann auch unter Garantie 10 Jahre oder länger. Nicht so wie PC-Boxen, wo man oft nach maximal 3-4 jahren neue "braucht".
> 
> ...



Hmmm.
Problem ist, dass ich momentan 300 euro zur verfügung hab, und 5000 eig für mein studium sind-.-
aber nunja egal.
dann red ich kurz gleich mal  mit meinem vater.
dann braucht ich jetzt ne zusammenstellung:
receiver
boxen
cd/ usb player ( sowas wie mein bruder im auto hat, stick ran, medium wählen, abspielen)

EDIT:
EDIT:
http://www.amazon.de/Yamaha-467-AV-...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1282824191&sr=8-1
so etwas als receiver?
http://www.amazon.de/Yamaha-CD-S-70...=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1282824315&sr=1-4
cd player
lautsprecher habe ich genauso wenig ahnung.
da lasse ich lieber euch ran


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse*

Also, nen CD-Player für so viel Geld halte ich für viel zu viel. Da müßtest Du schon ne enorm gute Anlage haben, um einen Unterschied zu einem zB DVD-PLayer für 60-70€ zu hören, der auch USB hat und über den Du auch Musik abspielen könntest.


----------



## feivel (26. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse*

definitiv.....
investier das geld was du beim cdplayer sparst lieber in anständige Lautsprecher, davon hast du den größeren mehrwert.


----------



## MiniMitMit (26. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse*

Hm ok.
Dann brauch ich mal wen mit Ahnung, der mir etwas zusammenstellt
Am besten wäre es, wenns das bei Amazon gibt ( meiner Erfahrung nach bester Onlineshop)


----------



## thysol (26. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse*

Wie waers denn mit einem Denon AVR-1509 fuer 250 euro:

Denon AVR-1509 5.1 A/V-Receiver silber bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Und Klipsch RB-81 fuer 410/Paar:

Klipsch RB-81 Kompaktlautsprecher Stck (versch. Farben) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Wenn du dann spaeter mehr Geld hast kannst du dass System auf 5.1 erweitern.


----------



## MiniMitMit (26. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse*

hm
am liebsten waere mir sofort 5.1
aber 205 euro pro lautsprecher????


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse*

Ja klar, "früher" hat man auch bei Stereoanlagen immer gesagt: die Boxen sollten soviel kosten pro STÜCK, wie der Verstärker kostet  heute muss das nicht mehr ganz so sein, aber das wäre wie gesagt eine Lösung für eine sehr lange Zeit. 

Auf der anderen Seite reicht unglaublich vielen Leuten ein Komplettset für 500-600€ völlig aus und versetzt die in ganz andere Klangdimensionen als sie von ihrem 40€-boxenset oder der 200€-Stereoanlage gewohnt sind. Der Unterschied zu einem 1200€ Boxenset ist dann zwar auch für "solche" Leue hörbar, aber oft ist es denen das einfach nicht wert. Vor allem wenn man nicht oft konzentriert Musik hören will, reicht ein Mittelklasse-Set völlig aus.

Wie gesagt: für den Anfang reicht zur Not sogar auch ein 150-250€ 5.1 Set an einem Receiver, das wird auch schon ne Steigerung sein, wenn Du bisher nicht breits ein 100€-Stereosystem gewohnt bist.

Man kann auch mal bei Saturn&co die Augen offen halten, da gibt es oft 5.1-Sets für 300€ im Angbot, die früher 3x so teuer waren und auch aktuell noch mit einem für 500-600€ gut mithalten können. Oder auch Angebote mit Receiver + Boxen für 600-700€, was normalerweise einem 1000€-Paket entspricht. Ein Kumpel von mir hat so ein Set mal gekauft, und der parallel dazu benutzt er nen guten Stereoverstärker und Stereo-Boxen für 400€ Stückpreis, um Musik zu hören - nur wenn man wirklich gnau hinhört merkt man da, dass das Stereoset halt mehr und deutlichere Details bei den Mitten und Höhen erzeugt. Das 5.1 Set überspielt diese Schwächen dann mit dem Sub, da denken viele "cooler Sound" und merken nicht, dass vor allem bei den Mitten einiges fehlt.

Aber ein Set wie das z5500 für nur 250€ inkl. quasi eingebautem Receiver, das verschluckt halt schon ziemlich viel vor allem bei Musik - für PC&co o.k, oder auch wenn man nicht mehr Geld hat, aber wenn es geht, sollte es schon mind. 500€ als Budget haben.


----------



## thysol (26. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse*



MiniMitMit schrieb:


> hm
> am liebsten waere mir sofort 5.1
> aber 205 euro pro lautsprecher????



Wie waere es dann mit 2x Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 (Paar) fuer 2x 60 euro:

Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 Kompaktlautsprecher schwarz bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Und 1x Magnat Monitor Supreme Center fuer 60 euro:

Magnat Monitor Supreme Center 250 Centerlautsprecher schwarz bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Und 1x Magnat Monitor Supreme Sub 201A fuer 140 euro:

Magnat Monitor Supreme Sub 201A nussbaum bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

5.1 Magnat Monitor Supreme Set Gesamtpreis = 320 euro.

Dazu dann noch den Denon AVR-1509 fuer 250 euro:

Denon AVR-1509 5.1 A/V-Receiver silber bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Receiver + 5.1 Set Gesmatpreis = 570 euro.


----------



## MiniMitMit (26. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse - neu: suche 5.1-Lösung bis 1000€*

hm
ich red mal mit meinem vater drueber

aber das paar kostet 105 und nicht 60.
60 sind nur einzelne


----------



## > Devil-X < (26. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse - neu: suche 5.1-Lösung bis 1000€*

Thysol hat schon inen sehr guten Vorschlag gemacht mit den Magnats


----------



## MiniMitMit (26. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse - neu: suche 5.1-Lösung bis 1000€*

So ma mit meinem Bruder gesprochen
 fifty fifty und wir machen das
nur meinen dad ueberzeugen

und danke.
ich werde dann sehr wahrsch den vorschlag von thysol annehmen


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse - neu: suche 5.1-Lösung bis 1000€*

Achtung! Ich würd nen andeen Receiver nehmen - der hat zwar HDMI, aber erstens nur 2x HDMI und dazu noch "kein Audio" - das ist zwar nicht zu glauben, aber manche Receiver haben die HDMI-Anschlüsse nur dafür, dass man die quasi als "Verteiler" nutzen kann zB PC, BD-player und ne PS3 an den Receiver und von dort zum TV. Der Receiver greift dabei aber NICHT den Ton ab!

Und nur 2x HDMI ist an sich zu wenig, man sollte bedenken, dass man das Ding lage behält und vlt. im Laufe der Zeit da mehr als nur 2 Geräte mit HDMI anschließen will... 

Und ich denke, an 50-100€ mehr für den Receiver wiurd es auch nicht scheitern, oder?


----------



## MiniMitMit (26. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse - neu: suche 5.1-Lösung bis 1000€*

Vorschlag für nen andren receiver dann bitte


----------



## thysol (26. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse - neu: suche 5.1-Lösung bis 1000€*



MiniMitMit schrieb:


> Vorschlag für nen andren receiver dann bitte



Wie waers mit dem Denon AVR-1610 fuer 340 euro:

Denon AVR-1610 5.1 A/V-Receiver schwarz bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## MiniMitMit (26. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse - neu: suche 5.1-Lösung bis 1000€*

naja 70 euro.
nich die welt 
aber welche kabel muss ich noch dazu kaufen?
mein wohnzimmer ist ca 6 m breit.
kabel zum lautsprecher hinten rechts muss ca 9 meter lang sein.


----------



## thysol (26. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse - neu: suche 5.1-Lösung bis 1000€*



MiniMitMit schrieb:


> naja 70 euro.
> nich die welt
> aber welche kabel muss ich noch dazu kaufen?
> mein wohnzimmer ist ca 6 m breit.
> kabel zum lautsprecher hinten rechts muss ca 9 meter lang sein.



Erst mal brauchst du genuegend Lautsprecher Kabel:

Lautsprecherkabel transparent - 2x2.5mm² - 50m Ring: Amazon.de: Elektronik


Dann noch ein HDMI Kabel um dein Fernseher mit dem Receiver anzuschliessen:

AmazonBasics HDMI Kabel 2m: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse - neu: suche 5.1-Lösung bis 1000€*

Sodele...ich hab jetz nicht den ganzen Thread komplett gelesen, nur mal kurz Quer...deshalb geh ich mal von nem Budget von 1000€ aus...

AV-Receiver: Onkyo TX-SR508 - 272€

CD-Player: Onkyo DX 7355 - 147€

Frontlautsprecher: Magnat Quantum 605 - 376€

Center-Lautsprecher: Magnat Quantum Center 613 - 199€

Rear-Speaker: Magnat Quantum 603 - 179€

= 1173€ Gesamtpreis

Das System liegt preislich zwar preislich etwas über deinem Budget, ist dafür aber klanglich so ziemlich das Maximum was du für das Geld rausholen kannst. Die Magnat Quantum 60x-Serie ist im Ausverkauf und deshalb so günstig, ursprünglich waren die Front- und die Rear-Lautsprecher deutlich teurer. Nur der Center ist nich reduziert.
Wie du sicher schon festgestellt hast fehlt in dem Set ein Subwoofer. Den halte ich aber vorerst für verzichtbar, da die Standlautsprecher auch schon nen kräftigen, aber vor allem präzisen Bass haben, da braucht man nicht unbedingt einen Subwoofer, es sei denn, man will das ganze Haus zum Wackeln bringen.
Also überleg dir dieses System mal.

Wenn du finanziell keine so großen Möglichkeiten hast kannst du die Lautsprecher auch durch folgende ersetzen:

Frontlautsprecher: Magnat Monitor Supreme 2000 - 338€

Center-Lautsprecher: Magnat Monitor Supreme Center 250 - 62€

Rear-Speaker: Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 - 102€

= 921€ Geamtpreis

Damit liegst du also innerhalb der tausend Euro. Der Klang ist aber merklich schlechter als mit den Quantum-Lautsprechern (hatte selbst die Kompakten Magnat Monitor 220 und habe jetzt die Quantum 603).
Schlecht ist dieses System aber nicht, für den Preis ist es ganz ok.


----------



## MiniMitMit (26. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse - neu: suche 5.1-Lösung bis 1000€*

is es denn einer großer unterschied von den magnat monitor zu den quantum?

und zu dem kabel:
50 m????
muss ich das dann selber mit den anschluessen basteln oder wie?

EDIT:
kann ich auch die front mit den rears tauschen?
weil mit standfüßen waere vom aufstellen hinter mir ganz guenstig und ohne davor bzw waere auch gut mit.
also 2 mal die front?!


----------



## thysol (26. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse - neu: suche 5.1-Lösung bis 1000€*



MiniMitMit schrieb:


> is es denn einer großer unterschied von den magnat monitor zu den quantum?



Es ist schon ein Unterschied aber er ist jetzt auch nicht gigantisch. Falls dein Budget es erlaubt ist die Canton GLE Reihe eine Alternative zu den Magnat Quantum 60x. Klanglich duerften sie beide ungefaehr gleich auf sein.



MiniMitMit schrieb:


> und zu dem kabel:
> 50 m????
> muss ich das dann selber mit den anschluessen basteln oder wie?



Ja, musst du. Dass ist ganz einfach. Du schneidest dir einfach die Kabel-laengen selber zusammen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse - neu: suche 5.1-Lösung bis 1000€*



> is es denn einer großer unterschied von den magnat monitor zu den quantum?


Ja, der Unterschied ist schon sehr deutlich. Die Quantums spielen tiefer, haben extrem viel weniger Körperschall (stabileres Gehäuse, die Monitor entwickeln im Bassbereich einen hörbaren Eigenklang, klingen dann etwas nach Holzkiste), einen facettenreicheren und durchdringenderen Mittelton und der Hochton verzerrt etwas weniger.



> und zu dem kabel:
> 50 m????


50m sind schneller verlegt als man denkt. Sooo viel ist das garnicht, gerade wenn man ein komplettes 5.1-System zu verkabeln hat.



> muss ich das dann selber mit den anschluessen basteln oder wie?


Anschlüsse dranbasteln musst du nicht. Du schneidest das Kabel einfach von der Länge her zurecht, machst an den Enden die Isolierung 1-2cm ab, verdrillst die Litzen und steckst/schraubst die blanken Drähte in die Lautsprecherklemmen. Geht ganz einfach 

EDIT:



> Falls dein Budget es erlaubt ist die Canton GLE Reihe eine Alternative  zu den Magnat Quantum 60x. Klanglich duerften sie beide ungefaehr gleich  auf sein.



Da liegst du aber schon daneben. Die Canton GLE und die Magnat Quantum ind grundverschieden abgestimmt. Die Magnats haben eine eher warme Abstimmung. Die Canton GLEs sind eher kühl, soll heißen, sie sind vor allem im Tiefmittelton zurückhaltender. Und der Hochton ist viel spritziger als bei den Quantums...für meinen Geschmack waren die GLEs schon etwas zu aggressiv.


----------



## MiniMitMit (26. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse - neu: suche 5.1-Lösung bis 1000€*



thysol schrieb:


> Ja, musst du. Dass ist ganz einfach. Du schneidest dir einfach die Kabel-laengen selber zusammen.



hmpfh
wo gibtsn dann die endstecker sozusagen?
separat kaufen?
und wenn schon, dann mit subwoofer,)
also ist mit 1,5k zu rechnen?


----------



## thysol (26. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse - neu: suche 5.1-Lösung bis 1000€*



MiniMitMit schrieb:


> hmpfh
> wo gibtsn dann die endstecker sozusagen?
> separat kaufen?
> und wenn schon, dann mit subwoofer,)



Die nennen sich Bananen Stecker. Kannst du seperat dazu kaufen.

 Wenn du unbedingt einen Subwoofer dazu haben willst wuerde ich dir entweder meine 5.1 Zusammenstellung empfehlen (Siehe ein paar Posts vorher) oder die Monitor Supreme Variante von a_fire_inside_1988 mit Monitor Supreme Sub.


----------



## MiniMitMit (26. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse - neu: suche 5.1-Lösung bis 1000€*



thysol schrieb:


> Die nennen sich Bananen Stecker. Kannst du seperat dazu kaufen.
> 
> Wenn du unbedingt einen Subwoofer dazu haben willst wuerde ich dir entweder meine 5.1 Zusammenstellung empfehlen (Siehe ein paar Posts vorher) oder die Monitor Supreme Variante von a_fire_inside_1988 mit Monitor Supreme Sub.



naja ich habe auch eig keine lust in 3 jahren was neues zu kaufen.
also lohnt es sich dann die 1,5k fuer die a fire inside variante zu blechen?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse - neu: suche 5.1-Lösung bis 1000€*

Ob es sich lohnt kannst du nur selbst entscheiden, wie viel dir der Klang wert ist. Die Quantums sind halt schon nochmal ne ganze Liga über den Monitor Supreme.
Wenn du den Subwoofer gleich dazu kaufen willst wäre das dieser:

Magnat Quantum 630A - 399€


----------



## MiniMitMit (26. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse - neu: suche 5.1-Lösung bis 1000€*

Hm joa
Nur muss dass dann schon Buche / silber sein


----------



## thysol (26. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse - neu: suche 5.1-Lösung bis 1000€*



MiniMitMit schrieb:


> naja ich habe auch eig keine lust in 3 jahren was neues zu kaufen.
> also lohnt es sich dann die 1,5k fuer die a fire inside variante zu blechen?



Auf jeden Fall wuerde es sich lohnen. Vorallem hast du da Stand-LS. Meine billige 500 euro Variante hatte nur Kompakt-Lautsprecher. Und wie schon gesagt verbaut afi1988 die besseren Quantums in seinem System. Ich wuerde allerdings noch die Canton GLE Reihe und die Canton AS Sub Reihe als Alternative vorschlagen.


----------



## MiniMitMit (26. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse - neu: suche 5.1-Lösung bis 1000€*

Dann muss ich das morgen meinem Bruderchen ( er tut was dazu ) und meinem Vater dies beibringen
Mal schaun
Vater hat ja auch ne Bose / harman Kardon anlage xD


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse - neu: suche 5.1-Lösung bis 1000€*



> Vater hat ja auch ne Bose / harman Kardon anlage xD



Dann wird er aber staunen wie gut deine Lautsprecher dagegen klingen  Bose ist klangtechnisch nix als ein großes Effektfeuerwerk ohne Substanz. Die klingen nach "würde gern, kann aber nicht"...

Die Quantum-60x-Serie gibt es auch in Buche/Silber, musst du mal schauen wo du die noch herbekommst, denn die Serie ist ja im Ausverkauf, da werden die Angebote teilweise mittlerweile rar.

Die Canton GLE, die Thysol nennt wären noch eine denkbare Alternative. Da müsste man aber mal beide Serie gegeneinander probehören um seinen Favoriten herauszufinden.


----------



## MiniMitMit (26. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse - neu: suche 5.1-Lösung bis 1000€*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Dann wird er aber staunen wie gut deine Lautsprecher dagegen klingen  Bose ist klangtechnisch nix als ein großes Effektfeuerwerk ohne Substanz. Die klingen nach "würde gern, kann aber nicht"...
> 
> Die Quantum-60x-Serie gibt es auch in Buche/Silber, musst du mal schauen wo du die noch herbekommst, denn die Serie ist ja im Ausverkauf, da werden die Angebote teilweise mittlerweile rar.
> 
> Die Canton GLE, die Thysol nennt wären noch eine denkbare Alternative. Da müsste man aber mal beide Serie gegeneinander probehören um seinen Favoriten herauszufinden.



hm
gibts denn da erfahrungen ?
ich stehe auf satten bass ( nicht zu uebertrieben) und vor allen dingen sehr gutte mitten ( das regt mich an meinem razor megalodon so auf).
höhen für klassische musik, die ich auch öfter mal höre , sind natürlich auch wichtig.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse - neu: suche 5.1-Lösung bis 1000€*

Erfahrungen gibts da schon, ich habe auch schon die Canton GLEs gegen Magnat Quantums gehört.
Prinzipiell kann man sagen, dass die GLEs eher kühl abgestimmt sind, die Quantums eher warm. Die GLEs kitzeln im Hochton noch mehr Details raus als die Quantums, klingen dafür aber für meinen Geschmack zu aggressiv. Die Mittelton-Darstellung der GLEs ist wie schon gesagt eher etwas kühler als bei den Magnats. Einen kräftigen Bass haben beide Serien, wobei die GLEs eher etwas punchiger klingen, die Magnats wärmer oder rollender. Schwer in Worte zu fassen. Und das sind auch alles subjektive Eindrücke von mir...vielleicht eine Orientierungshilfe, mehr nicht. Wenn du da sicher gehen willst welcher Lautsprecher für dich besser klingt musst du sie beide mal gehört haben.


----------



## Pokerclock (27. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse - neu: suche 5.1-Lösung bis 1000€*

Was die GLE490 angeht kannst du dem Link in meiner Signatur folgen. Dort findest du auch gleich den passenden Subwoofer. Meine Einschätzung der GLE490 in Kurzform:

"Kühl" ist eher der falsche Begriff. "Aggressiv" und helle Abstimmung passt da schon eher. Die Aggressivität zeigt sich in wie weit der LS Stimmen in den Vordergrund stellt. Ist der Hörabstand zu kurz (< 2 Meter) oder die CD eher hell abgemischt kommt es einem so vor, als würde man angeschrien werden. Man kann sich dazu einen Konzertsaal vorstellen. Mit der GLE 490 sitzt du in der ersten Reihe. Mit manch anderem LS eher weiter hinten. Kommt auf den Hörgeschmack an, was einem gefällt.

Die GLE490 ist in jedem Fall kein LS zum Nebenher hören. Analytisch und detailliert, dazu extrem pegelfest. 

Die GLE490 ist aber etwas Aufstellungskritisch. Hörabstand über 2 m, wandnahe Aufstellung (ca. 50 cm Abstand zur Wand), bevorzugt trockene Räume (Teppich, Stoff, Möbel). Für elrektronsiche Musik ist sie wohl am Besten geeignet. Jedenfalls habe ich in dem Preisbereich noch nichts besseres gehört. Mit einem AS125 kann man auch in der Tiefe nochmal nachhelfen (die GLE490 geht bis 45hz linear runter). 

Mal Zusammengefasst:

Pro
- Analytisch
- Pegelfest
- geeignet für alle Arten von elektronischer Musik, bestimmte Metal-Arten wie Melodic, Power Metal
- Farbauswahl sehr groß (7 Kombis)
- Verstärkerunkritisch

Contra
- Aufstellungskritisch
- braucht großen Hörabstand
- helle Abstimmung nicht geeignet für Heavy Metal, Death Metal und generell hell abgestimmte Scheiben. 
- Offenbart gnadenlos schlechte Aufnahmen

Bei Fragen melde dich einfach.


----------



## MiniMitMit (27. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse - neu: suche 5.1-Lösung bis 1000€*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Was die GLE490 angeht kannst du dem Link in meiner Signatur folgen. Dort findest du auch gleich den passenden Subwoofer. Meine Einschätzung der GLE490 in Kurzform:
> 
> "Kühl" ist eher der falsche Begriff. "Aggressiv" und helle Abstimmung passt da schon eher. Die Aggressivität zeigt sich in wie weit der LS Stimmen in den Vordergrund stellt. Ist der Hörabstand zu kurz (< 2 Meter) oder die CD eher hell abgemischt kommt es einem so vor, als würde man angeschrien werden. Man kann sich dazu einen Konzertsaal vorstellen. Mit der GLE 490 sitzt du in der ersten Reihe. Mit manch anderem LS eher weiter hinten. Kommt auf den Hörgeschmack an, was einem gefällt.
> 
> ...



Ui Danke.

Problem: Heavy Metal^^
Den höre ich nämlich auch einmal gerne.
Wandabstand und Hörabstand ist kein Problem:
Couch ist 3 Meter von den Hinteren und 3,5-4 von den vorderen Wänden , also auch Lautsprechern, weg.


----------



## Pokerclock (27. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse - neu: suche 5.1-Lösung bis 1000€*



MiniMitMit schrieb:


> Problem: Heavy Metal^^



Dann solltest du mit deinen Lieblingsscheiben Probe hören gehen (du wohnst nicht zufällig im Rhein-Main-Gebiet?). Was hörst du denn, vielleicht habe ich das bei mir im CD-Regal.


----------



## MiniMitMit (27. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse - neu: suche 5.1-Lösung bis 1000€*

Ich wohne in Haan bei Düsseldorf.
Ach und mal sone Idee:
Wir haben hier in der Stadt Visaton.
Machen die brauchbare LS , dass man da mal anfragen kann oder sind die nix.


----------



## nfsgame (27. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse - neu: suche 5.1-Lösung bis 1000€*

Visaton vertreibt bausätze, aber die sind sehr gut brauchbar. Müsstest dir halt nur die Gehäuse selber bauen. Wenn die passenden Werkzeuge vorhanden sind und in Kombination mit handwerklichem Geschickt verwendet werden kannst du dir einen Lautsprecher ins Zimemr stellen der mindestens doppelt so teure Konkurenten schlagen kann.


----------



## MiniMitMit (27. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse - neu: suche 5.1-Lösung bis 1000€*

Oh.
Welche Werkzeuge brauch ich da?


----------



## nfsgame (27. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse - neu: suche 5.1-Lösung bis 1000€*

Kreissäge, Stichsäge, Schraubzwingen, Lötkolben, Bohrmaschine mit verschiedenen Bohrern und Lochsägen...


----------



## MiniMitMit (27. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse - neu: suche 5.1-Lösung bis 1000€*

Hab ich zwar, trau mich aber nicht ran
Bleiben wir bei den Fertig-Lösungen


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse - neu: suche 5.1-Lösung bis 1000€*

Also, meine Vermutung ist, dass es für Dich völlig egal ist, welche der Vorschläge Du nun nimmst: Du wird mit allem hochzufrieden sein   ich würd mir da nicht zu seh nen Kopf machen. WENN man vergleichen kann, soll man es tun, aber ansonsten... die Vorschläge sind alle gut, die Unterschiede sind eher wie zB Farben bei Autos: die eine gefällt einem vlt. besser, aber schlecht ist die andere auch nicht.


----------



## MiniMitMit (27. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse - neu: suche 5.1-Lösung bis 1000€*

Mal ne Frage:
Wenn ich mir jetzt 4 x Canton GLE 490 buche/silber (Stück): Amazon.de: Elektronik
kaufe
dazu den: Canton AS 125 SC Subwoofer silber Stueck: Amazon.de: Elektronik

wo is da der center lautsprecher?


----------



## thysol (27. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse - neu: suche 5.1-Lösung bis 1000€*



MiniMitMit schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> Wenn ich mir jetzt 4 x Canton GLE 490 buche/silber (Stück): Amazon.de: Elektronik
> kaufe
> dazu den: Canton AS 125 SC Subwoofer silber Stueck: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> ...



Hier:

Canton GLE 455 Center 2.5-Wege Centerlautsprecher nuss: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Musste noch zusaetzlich kaufen.


----------



## MiniMitMit (27. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse - neu: suche 5.1-Lösung bis 1000€*

Das wird aber teuer.
2k+
HUNGH
Gibts etwas mit sub und allem ( komplett 5.1 ) für ins ca 1,5?


----------



## Pokerclock (27. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse - neu: suche 5.1-Lösung bis 1000€*

Die GLE 490 gibt es auch günstiger, wenn es nicht unbedingt diese Farbkombi sein muss. > Canton GLE 490 Standlautsprecher Stck (versch. Farben) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## thysol (27. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse - neu: suche 5.1-Lösung bis 1000€*



MiniMitMit schrieb:


> Das wird aber teuer.
> 2k+
> HUNGH
> Gibts etwas mit sub und allem ( komplett 5.1 ) für ins ca 1,5?



Entweder die Magnat Quantum 60x Reihe die a_fire_inside_1988 empfohlen hat oder wenns noch billiger sein soll die Magnat Monitor Supreme Reihe als 5.1

Du musst uebrigrens nicht die Canton GLE Stand LS auch hinten nehmen. Da kannste auch ruhig die billigeren Canton GLE 420 als Rear Speaker nehmen.


----------



## Pokerclock (27. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse - neu: suche 5.1-Lösung bis 1000€*

Wenn dann die GLE 430 + Ständer. Der GLE 420 gehen ziemlich schnell die Puste aus und sind nicht wirklich für HK geeignet.


----------



## MiniMitMit (27. August 2010)

*AW: Z5500 Anschlüsse - neu: suche 5.1-Lösung bis 1000€*

Ich mach mal schnell n Foto , damit du weißt wieso besser stand

http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=a516af-1282918202.jpg&size=thumb

http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=35f348-1282918246.jpg&size=thumb

http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=7108ac-1282918279.jpg&size=thumb

scheiss quali aber sollte fürn eindruck genuegen.
da hinter der "couch-ecke" naemlich noch der schreibtisch meines bruders ist, brauche ich die stehenden

hm
4 x http://www.myfamila.de/product.php?...Q67ki6qd7MScNhWj/wK/r2246NyH9iviSFsyeKQCJdA==

aber google spuckt mir grade nix ueber nen ständer aus.


----------

